# Regulador de Corriente Alterna



## Ledom (Jun 27, 2009)

Hola que tal, de nuevo con una mega molestia. Basandome en este post CLICK AQUI intente hacer el regulador. El atenuador del post funciona de maravilla para variar la intensidad luminosa de un foco sin embargo necesito algo que me pueda dar de 0 a 120 VAC y este solo me varía de 60 a 120. Otra peculiaridad es que en la salida, si yo mido con un multimetro el voltaje, éste no varía a menos que esté conectada una carga, por ejemplo, un foco. También necesito que pueda medir el voltaje ANTES de conectar alguna carga... resumiendo:

Regulador de Corriente Alterna de 0 a 120 VAC que pueda medirse el voltaje que suministra sin tener que conectar una carga, sólo midiendo con un multímetro.

Esto es para el proyecto de una mesa de laboratorio, lo único que me falta es esto último, terminando esto la mesa quedará lista, por favor ayudenme.

Y no sé si sea aconsejable abrir un nuevo proyecto con todo lo que me han ayudado para la mesa, pues consta de 6 tomas de vac protegidas, 3 salidas fijas de 5v a 1a, 1 salida de 1.2v a 34v a 5a, 1 salida de -1.2v a -34v a 5a y por útlimo el regulador de CA de 0 a 120, sería interesante ponerlo como proyecto no creen?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 27, 2009)

Fijate el tema del potenciómetro y la resistencia en serie para arrancar desde 0.

Podés ponerle una resistencia fija que le pepresente una pequeña carga para poder medirla en "vacío"

suerte!


----------



## Pulsar71 (Jun 27, 2009)

podrias usar un variac,.... seria bueno que digas que potencia necesitas?....


----------



## Ledom (Jun 27, 2009)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Fijate el tema del potenciómetro y la resistencia en serie para arrancar desde 0.
> 
> Podés ponerle una resistencia fija que le pepresente una pequeña carga para poder medirla en "vacío"
> 
> suerte!



De qué tema es ese? Lo de la resistencia lo había pensado con la almohada jejeje, pero de cuánto tendría que poner la resistencia? 

Solo necesito que se pueda variar el voltaje de contacto de casa, de 0-120v y que lo pueda medir. Lo más grande que se conectaría ahí supongo que sería un pequeño motor de 120v, ni siquiera llegaría al 1/4HP, y el consumo máximo sería de 1000w... si pudieran ayudarme a modificarlo tal vez para unos 1500-2000W sería fenomenal, pero si no, con solo 1000w es suficente. Gracias


----------



## Cacho (Jun 27, 2009)

Cambié tu tema de sección.

Saludos


----------



## Ledom (Jun 28, 2009)

Okas, no sabía que estaba en mal colocado. jejeje. Repido la pregunta entonces: En qué tema viene la resistencia y potenciometro en serie para arrancar desde cero? De cuánto debería colocar la resistencia al final para simular una lectura "al vacio"  Gracias!


----------



## Nitos (Jul 1, 2009)

He leído el problema que tienes, ¿por qué no intentas poner como carga un transformador igualador (120V-120V)?, de ese modo podrias tener la lectura de voltage que quieres en el secundario del transformador, de tal modo que hasta aislas de la red la circuitería que vayas a conectar. Saludos.


----------



## Ledom (Jul 21, 2009)

Nitos dijo:
			
		

> He leído el problema que tienes, ¿por qué no intentas poner como carga un transformador igualador (120V-120V)?, de ese modo podrias tener la lectura de voltage que quieres en el secundario del transformador, de tal modo que hasta aislas de la red la circuitería que vayas a conectar. Saludos.



No encuentro el transformador igualador como me comentas   



			
				Pulsar71 dijo:
			
		

> podrias usar un variac,.... seria bueno que digas que potencia necesitas?....


De hecho eso es lo que intento, "simular" un variac de 0 a 120v que pueda regular desde lamparas hasta motores de 5hp, max 10amperes. 
Alguna sugerencia?


----------



## neo9 (May 20, 2010)

En el circuito de el regulador de corriente alterna donde conecto la corriente y en donde me va a dar la salida por que quiero bajar la velocidad de un motor


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 20, 2010)

Donde dice *220 Vac* va a la línea (enchufe o ficha) y donde dice *carga* conectas el motor.

Sólo va a funcionar con motores universales (los de carbones) o con motores de inducción pequeños (ventiladores por ejemplo)

Saludos !


----------

